# "Wasserschaden" bei LG-Monitor



## Gadget2 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist beim Big-Bang-Theory gucken ein kleines Malheur passiert, weil ich so sehr lachen musste. Hab ein Glas umgekippt und der Monitor ist auch ein bisschen nass geworden. Sämtliche Pixel auf dem Bildschirm sind noch voll darstellbar, also Gott sei dank nicht beschädigt. Aber anscheinend ist es Wasser in den Rahmen gekrochen und sorgt jetzt dafür, dass die Tasten-Funktionen verrückt spielen.

Der Monitor ist übrigens ein LG Flatron L1950B.

Was soviel bedeutet, dass bis auf die Ein/Aus-Taste alle Tasten außer Funktion sind, und diese manchmal machen was sie wollen. (sprich ohne überhaupt eine Taste gedrückt zu haben)

Das hatte sich eigtl wieder gelegt, nur dass es gestern wieder etwas rumgesponnen hat, und mir jetzt das Bild verschoben hat, so dass ich oben und rechts einen kleinen schwarzen Streifen habe, und und die Taskleiste aus dem Bildschirmfenster verschwunden ist. -.-

Jetzt meine Frage:

Meint ihr, man kann das wieder hinbiegen, sprich wenn ein Experte den Rahmen auf macht und die Elektronik _säubert, trocknet, was auch immer_...?


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2012)

Dazu brauchst du eigentlich keinen Experten. Entweder machst du ihn selbst auf, was eventuell ein paar Dellen im Kunststoff hinterlassen kann, oder du suchst die nen Bekannten der eventuell etwas Ahnung hat. In einem Geschäft wird das recht teuer werden, oder die drehen dir gleich nen neuen an.

Fuß abmontieren, Panel hinten aufschrauben und dann wird die Verschalung höchstwahrscheinlich noch mit 2 Teilen  per Klemmen eingerastet sein. Dann nimmst du nen flachen Schraubenzieher und schaust das du mit nem Hebel die Verschalung aufbekommst. Der Rest ist dann relativ einfach. Panel rausnehmen und das Bedienfeld unten dürfte ne extra Platine sein, die du normal per Steckverbindung vom Panel lösen kannst. Diese dann eben mit Alkohol (Reinigungsalkohol, Spiritus reicht) reinigen und trocknen lassen.
Falls etwas korrodiert ist musst du eventuell die Lötstellen erwärmen. Die sind bei der Platine aber groß und grob, das kann jeder mit nem Lötkolben oder sogar Heißluftfön. (Mit Heißluftfön nicht zu lange auf einer Stelle bleiben immer schwenken)


----------



## Gadget2 (15. Mai 2012)

Ja ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich denke, weil ich nicht noch mehr kaputt machen will, werde ich es trotzdem bei einem Geschäft machen lassen. Nur es beruhigt mich, dass es zumindest reparabel sein könnte, und dank dir weiß ich auch, dass es vergleichbar einfach zu reparieren ist. Und genau dass, fließt natürlich auch in meine Preisverhandlung mit ein.^^

LG Nick


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass das mit etwas Glück wieder in Ordnung ist, sobald er getrocknet ist  Das lässt sich beschleunigen, indem du ihn öffnest, was aber auch kein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## Ryle (15. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon. Das Problem ist aber meistens, dass die Leute denken "ach funktioniert ja noch" und ihre Geräte weiterhin in Betrieb haben. Würde man das Gerät sofort abschalten und trocknen lassen gäbe es meist keine Probleme mehr. Aber Feuchtigkeit + Strom führt eben zu Korrosion und Oxidation und das verursacht dann meist die Probleme und kann auch mal Elektronik komplett zerfressen.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2012)

das problem ist neben oxidation vor allem die gefahr von kurzschlüssen. wie zB in seinen tasten aktuell


----------



## Gadget2 (16. Mai 2012)

Ja gut ausgeschalten hatte ich ihn ja gleich danach, auch trocknen lassen und etwas mit einem Föhn getrocknet. Das Bild hat sich ja wie gesagt erst einen Tag nach dem alles wieder einbahn-frei ging verschoben. Nun kann ich daran ja auch nichts mehr ändern, nächstes mal bin ich schlauer, und lasse die Technik länger trocknen.

Nochmal zum Reinigungsalkohol:
...weiß jemand wo es sowas gibt, oder "was" speziell man da nimmt?
Meine Suche im Netz ergab, dass man sowas in der Apotheke bekommt.


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

Du brauchst Isopropanol, achte darauf dass dieser nicht vergällt ist und 99,9% hat. Als Test vorher auf einer Glasplatte ein paar Tropfen aufbringen und anzünden. Bleiben Rückstände zurück ist entweder der Wasseranteil sehr hoch oder es sind Gällstoffe drin und der Verkäufer hat dich somit verarscht - dann könntest du nämlich auch gleich Spiritus nehmen.

Es gibt Isopropanol in der Apotheke, aber hier hast du nicht nur den Apothekenpreis sondern in der Regel auch noch eine Beimischung von irgendwelchen Zusatzstoffen. Im Chemiehandel solltest du es jedoch bekommen.


----------



## Ryle (17. Mai 2012)

Bekommste in der Apo. Ist einfach nur reiner hochprozentiger Alkohol, meistens 99,x% Isopropanol. Am besten ne saubere Glasflasche in der Apotheke schleifen und auffüllen lassen, da die da Zeug sonst nur Literweise verscherbeln. Aber wie gesagt Brennspiritus tuts im Prinzip auch und den bekommste fast in jedem Laden oder Baumarkt.


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

Spirtus tut es eben NICHT. Genausowenig wie das normale, verunreinigte Isopropanol aus der Apotheke. Beide hinterlassen Rückstände und die sind hier z.B. bei dem Kontakt im Taster Gift. 

PS: Man nimmt keine Glasflasche mit. Wieso? Apotheken dürfen das Zeug nur in ihren eigenen Flaschen abgeben (bzw. sie geben es nur darin ab).


----------



## Gadget2 (18. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich war jetzt in der Apotheke und hab mir was Hochprozentiges geholt, es hört auf den Namen Isopropylic.

Nun die Frage:

Wie reinige ich am besten?

-direkt auf die betroffenen Stellen tropfen, z.B. mit Pipette
-ein Micofasertuch anfeuchten
-mit einem Wattestäbchen
-etc..?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2012)

die feinen kontakte vllt mit wattestäbchen, ansonsten auf ein sehr feines, fusselfreies tuch geben (zB brillenputztuch, btw: zum brille putzen ist das zeug auch hervorragend geeignet  ).


----------



## joasas (18. Mai 2012)

Achte darauf, dass nichts ins Panel fließt.

Wattestäbchen kann Fussel bilder, daher lieber einen neuen Malpinsel mit starren Borsten. Damit dann den Dreck wegspülen bis schrubben - ein reines auftupfen nützt hier nichts. z.B. die Platine von dem Frontpanel kann man bequem im Ultraschallbad reinigen (Handyreperaturwerkstatt oder z.B. Uhrmacher).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Mai 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> Spirtus tut es eben NICHT. Genausowenig wie das normale, verunreinigte Isopropanol aus der Apotheke. Beide hinterlassen Rückstände und die sind hier z.B. bei dem Kontakt im Taster Gift.
> 
> PS: Man nimmt keine Glasflasche mit. Wieso? Apotheken dürfen das Zeug nur in ihren eigenen Flaschen abgeben (bzw. sie geben es nur darin ab).


 

ich benutze isopropanol aus der apotheke zur reinigung meines dslr sensors, die verkaufen auch reinen isopropanolalkohol in der apotheke, musst halt die % angabe dazusagen, klappt zummindest bei bremer apotheken einwandfrei und ohne schlieren und rückstände, die fragen zwar nochmal ob man wirklich das starke zeugs haben will, gibt es aber


----------



## joasas (18. Mai 2012)

Dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen, ich war hier in über 8 Apotheken, hab jedes mal 99,9% frei von Zusätzen gekauft und alles war vergällt obwohl ich explizit nachgefragt hab. Die ebay Händler sind auch Profis, auf Anfrage antwortet mir einer, dass das natürlich vergällt ist damit man es nicht trinken kann. Wer Isopropanol trinkt muss ganz schön bescheuert sein, denn die tödliche Dosis liegt unter der von Methanol.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Mai 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen, ich war hier in über 8 Apotheken, hab jedes mal 99,9% frei von Zusätzen gekauft und alles war vergällt obwohl ich explizit nachgefragt hab. Die ebay Händler sind auch Profis, auf Anfrage antwortet mir einer, dass das natürlich vergällt ist damit man es nicht trinken kann. Wer Isopropanol trinkt muss ganz schön bescheuert sein, denn die tödliche Dosis liegt unter der von Methanol.



hmmm, strange ich bin halt damals zur apotheke meines vertrauens (kenn die inhaberin) und hab nach min. 99% isopropanol gefragt, die wollte mir erst irgendwas ich glaub mit 60% andrehen, für tinkturen, aufgüsse mit der begründung ich bräuchte keinen reinen ... und ka was alles, habs dann erklärt warum ich den brauche (nicht für menschlichen gebrauch, zum reingen) und das ich mindestens 99% reinen brauchen würde woraufhin ich des bekommen hatte denn schlieren aufm nem cmos sensor gehen gar nicht


----------



## Gadget2 (18. Mai 2012)

Guti, Operation geglückt.

Hab die Einstellungen zurücksetzen können. Ich brauchte zwar keinen Reinigungsalkohol, da ich an die Platine eh nicht richtig herangekommen bin, da diese nochmal von innen an den Rahmen geklebt war. Aber ich habe die Platinenrückseite und den nun freiliegenden Rahmen etwas mit einem Pinsel von Staub befreit und ausprobiert. Et Voilà: hat funktioniert.


----------

